# Flake Food



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

I was wondering what your thoughts are on feeding Flakes to oscars? Is crisps better? Whats your thoughts on this?


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

I feed my oscars crisps when they were little 1-2"


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

They don't like flakes for too long...now when I have a little one, I just start it out on the hikari mini pellet...and everyone I've had go absolutely nuts over them. It's a good pellet and it grows them fast :thumb:


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Flake food really knows how to mess up a tank.


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Oh ok. Well tonight is the last of the crisps. I have the hikari cichlid staple pellets, those are good right?


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

well, There OK. But Hikari Cichlid gold or gold bio plus really bring colors out. More than any other pellet on the market. Cichlid staple was there first Cichlid pellet. They have had 4 out since then.


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

Spend the little extra and get the gold.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Spend a lil extra and get gold bio plus . Best food ever. (debatable)


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

What about New life spectrum pellets?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

NLS is by far the best food on the market. I feed all of my fish NLS in some shape or form.


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

I've heard good things about Omega One. I bought a can last week, I probably start feeding it before the weekend is over. Ingredients are great.
http://www.omegasea.net/small_cichlid_pellets.html


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Hey i was researching through and found a food called Oscar Grow, and Oscar Show. Oscar grow is more for the smaller oscars. And the oscar show is for adult ones. Anyone try this or heard of it?


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't tried it, I'm interested to see how they like it. Mine really seem to favor Hikari cichlid gold the most so far. They don't like the stuff in the green bag.


----------



## Nick89 (May 26, 2008)

Today i got the hikari medium size gold pellets. He really likes them, hope they color him up nicely, with good growth. Is this a good upgrade over the staple pellets?


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

Nick89 said:


> Today i got the hikari medium size gold pellets. He really likes them, hope they color him up nicely, with good growth. Is this a good upgrade over the staple pellets?


Yes, mine colored up in ways I didn't expect


----------

